# Other > Fun and games >  e) If you could

## Suzi

have your most perfect 3 course meal, what would each course be and where would you be and with whom?

----------


## OldMike

I only do 2 courses, so my meal of choice (unless there's a tempting special on the board) braised steak, mash and veg followed by lemon meringue pie and ice cream the meal being rounded off with a hot choc with whipped cream and marshmallows (I think you could guess that already  :O:  ) The location would be the Old Boat House at Astley Green and my dining companions would be my sister and my brother in law.

I presume from your post Suzi you want real locations and not some hypothetical meal with hypothetical celebrities which would be totally hypothetical  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Fresh bread to start
Dinner - roast lamb with all the trimmings inc mint sauce
Dessert - New York cheesecake

I dont mind where Id be but itd be with my husband  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Similar to Paula but no mint sauce and something chocolatey for pudding. I don't mind where but it would be with J

----------


## OldMike

Roast lamb is just crying out for mint sauce, nice choice Paula.

----------



----------


## Jaquaia

Ewwww no! I can eat minted lamb, but mint sauce is a huge no.

----------


## ayesha

> Roast lamb is just crying out for mint sauce, nice choice Paula.




I always have to have mint sauce with my lamb.

tasty indeed!

however: I really don't like the mint jelly. doesn't taste near as good

----------


## Jarre

Starter would be lightly battered octapuss with lemon juice
Main would be a large selection of fresh real sushi
Sweet would have to be lots of strawberrys rasberrys and water melon with propper vanilla icecream

Would want to be in Japan with a beautiful Japanese girl in her 30's

----------


## Stella180

Starter a simple tomato and basil soup
I’m another lover of Roast Lamb I’m afraid 
Dessert choc orange bread and butter pudding with lashings of custard.

----------

